# Diamond Necklace Fell In Potty While Cleaning (need Help)



## campingwhit (Sep 14, 2003)

Hello fellow Outback owners,

I have a off the wall question, but need your help. About two months ago, my wife was cleaning our 2004 21 RS after a camping trip and her diamond neglace/pendant got caught and broke and fell into the black water tank. Not good...

To make a long story short, I have been working to try to retrieve and have flushed the tank numerious times, to include shaking the tank with my truck and flushing again. I have had no luck in recovering this neglace.

Do you have any suggestions/recommendations?


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

That is a bummer, I would go get a flexible spring claw retrieval tool, the one that is long and when you push the knob 4 fingers open. We used these when I worked for Kodak and we retrieved a lot things out of our tanks. You could also try a shop vacuum and try to suck it out. dropping the tank would be a real pain but for a diamond I would if nothing else worked.

good luck, I hope you get it back for the DW. Let us know how it goes.

Bill


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I have five thoughts...

1) How about mounting a computer web camera (say $30) to a flexible pole and trying to see the necklace. You will have to buy an extended USB cable, but that is well worth it. You''ll have to get light down there....maybe buy a very very cheap trouble light...then just toss it away once this project is successful. Then once you know WHERE it is, use another crimping device to grab it.

2) You could call a plumber. I'm sure they have had to get valuable items out of worse places.

3) This one is a bit harder and not for the weak... What about getting a squeegee down there (yes..you're arm will be reaching down the pipe) and then pulling all the "stuff" on the bottom of the tank towards you or direct it towards the drain. You will of course need some type extender once you get the squeegee down there.

4) Dump 4-5 bags of ice down into the tank and a small amount of cool waterâ€¦drive the trailer a few miles to get is good and agitated. Then, pour a LOT of hot water down the toilet to melt the ice. Seeing diamonds in ice is almost impossible, so you need to ensure all the ice is melted. Then proceed with your existing method to drain the tank and filter for the necklace.

5) Do yu have a quickie flush installed? If not, this might be a great time and a GREAT reason to install one. The jets from the quickie flush might get water flowing enough to get the necklace loose.

Let us know...


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

In lieu of the camera, you can pick up a mirror on an extendable handle from an auto parts store. Handle may not be long enough, but that's an easy fix. Then tie a string around a flashlight and lower it in - should be enough light for you to use the mirror to look around.

You sure she dropped it in and she's not just angling for a new one?









Scott


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Two possibilities that I see. One, its hung on on a sensor or two its a little heavy for just water to move. Either one, my suggestion would be ice. Put a inch or two of water and a few bags of ice. Drive around the block a few times and then try draining. If its stuck on a sensor, the ice might knock it off and if its heavy , the ice in 2 inches of water with the ice might carry it out. You could also try angling your trying higher on the opposite side of the way the drain flows to create a faster flow out the pipe.

She ll never do that again









John


----------



## pjb2cool (Apr 8, 2004)

campingwhit said:


> Hello fellow Outback owners,
> 
> I have a off the wall question, but need your help. About two months ago, my wife was cleaning our 2004 21 RS after a camping trip and her diamond neglace/pendant got caught and broke and fell into the black water tank. Not good...
> 
> ...


Bummer...







Please post again when you've retrieved the diamond. I really want to know how it works out for you. Best of luck


----------



## Humpty (Apr 20, 2005)

One thing I would tryâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦Raise (or Lower depending on the model) the nose of the OB as high (or low) as you can so that the drain side of the Black tank is a low as possible. Then, use a down the toilet â€œtank rinse wand thingyâ€ or even a garden hose to try to â€˜washâ€™ the necklace into the drain pipe. If you can, wash the necklace into the sewer hose with the help of gravity.

I would use a clear elbow to help â€˜seeâ€™ what is going on. If you can position the other end of the sewer hose so that it is slightly higher than the rest, or create a â€˜trapâ€™ by running the middle of the hose over some blocks, I wouldnâ€™t think that the necklace would â€˜washâ€™ down the drain. I guess you could also use some time of screen to be sure, but that will create other â€˜issuesâ€ to deal with

Obviously, you will need tons of water and plenty of time with a sewer connection, so I would try this at campsite with full hook ups.

Good Luck!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

I'm speechless!....

I'm sorry, but you dropped a diamond necklace down the toilet?! Sheesh! I usually wear my 'grubbies' when I'm cleaning the trailer!









In any case, I'm sure you do not see it in the same light, so on to what to do...

First off, do you even know that the necklace is still in the tank? You say you have flushed the tank several times. Did you have a screen or something that you discharged the effluent through to catch it? Also, was there other, um, 'stuff' in the tank when this happened? If there was tissue down there, it could have become tangled up in that, and not seen on the way out. I agree with Jim and Scott, you will need to start with a visual inspection and try to determine if the necklace is even still there. If you can get your hands on a lighted Boroscope that would work also. This is a flexible shaft that you can look through to examine areas you can't see otherwise. Most good auto shops will have one, and you may be able to rent one (They are VERY expensive to buy!).

If you can locate the necklace, the method of recovery may become obvious. Unfortunately, after this much time, and all you have done so far, I fear the worst. Sorry.









Good luck! And please keep us posted!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

I don't have any suggestions for getting this out! And there have been some good ones that might work.

But.....if you haven't gotten her a Christmas present yet....................
















Gary


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

That's a bummer. I was also wondering how you knew it wasn't already flushed out? Moosegut and a bucket come to mind but I've promised not to bring that up again.

Along with the above suggestions, you could add a capful of calgon water softener with water and drive around for a bit with the ice solution. The calgon keeps the sides slick in case it's sticking there somewhere. All I can say is good luck.


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

5) Do yu have a quickie flush installed? If not, this might be a great time and a GREAT reason to install one. The jets from the quickie flush might get water flowing enough to get the necklace loose.

Not only will it loosen up the gunk, you have to drill a hole to install a QF so you could actually peek through the hole and see what is going on...

Reverie


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

I actually wouldn't attempt to flush it out because if it gets into the drain pipe and gets lodged, it'll be harder to get to or enen know its there. I think I'd do one of the mentioned methods of inspecting the tank with lights or cameras. Actually, the quickest and easiest would be to get a plumber. They have the cameras they use to go through pipes to see clogs, roots, etc.

Regards, Glenn


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Just stick a flush wand down there and blast it out. But first put some form of screen mesh between the dump pipe and sewer hose to catch it. And some other "material" I'm afraid. Or heck, just do it on the grass and let it fly. I believe they call it "nitrohumus"


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

As Jim said...in the grass. Ya just might need a pooper scooper









I also heard 5 gallon pails work well


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

tdvffjohn said:


> I also heard 5 gallon pails work well


Hey! That reminds me of a song! Ah, never mind


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

GEEZ, Jim!!
That IS a bummer!! And I thought I did bad when I lost a tube of body wash, in mine, that I'm assuming was still in the 27RSDS black tank when I traded it!








If you have to put your arm down, I would put a couple of trash bags wrapped around my arm, in case you get scratched or something. I imagine poop-infected scratches might present a problem!







You know, just duct-tape them around, so they won't get caught on anything.








Darlene


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

On second thought, It doesn't sound like this is your problem, its her necklace and she dropped it, tell her to figure it out.

Let me know how this approach works.








Regards, Glenn


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

campmg said:


> Moosegut and a bucket come to mind but I've promised not to bring that up again.


I gotta tell ya, if diamond necklaces came out in that bucket I'd be swirling around in it right now.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

GlenninTexas said:


> On second thought, It doesn't sound like this is your problem, its her necklace and she dropped it, tell her to figure it out.
> 
> Let me know how this approach works.










LMAO!








Yeah... I'm sure that would go over really well, Glenn!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Above & Beyond (May 20, 2006)

Just tell her that you are not going to buy her anything nice from now on because she flushed her diamond.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Sorry to hear about that...pretty crappy situation huh? Sounds like you could be S.O.L.


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

Maybe she just wants a bigger diamond...


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

Boy you talk about a Diamond in the rough. Two thoughts:

1) go buy her a replacement and tack on the cost when you sell the Outback, or

2) pull the outback on to some grass, Drive up on as many blocks as you have. Get it high up in the air as high as you can on the drivers side, lets say around 1 foot high and use a high presure wand and rinse away.

Good luck and hope you get it back. Kirk


----------



## freefaller25 (Mar 19, 2006)

Isn't it true that the inside of the pipes is not actually smooth. At each joint there is the chance for a ring groove potentially large enough to capture somehting small and heavy.

Have you also flushed the grey tank. The tanks are connected at the drain so is there a chance that the stone could have backflowed slightly into the grey tank outlet? Normally not but just a thought.

You might drop somthing of the same size like a small pebble (or maybe a big pebble if that diamond was a honker) down the tank to see if your methoid can flush it out.

If you drop the bottom cover and bang around on the bottom of the tank, you should be able to hear the thing jumping around if it is in there.

Tony


----------



## Husker92 (Feb 11, 2006)

Are you sure that it's in there?









Maybe she want you to really flush that tank for the winter.









Hee Hee


----------



## campingwhit (Sep 14, 2003)

My wife and I have really enjoyed reading all the replies.








Your help is very much appreciatied. I have made a list of all the ideas and intend to try them this weekend if weather permits.

A little more information on the situation; we try not to throw toilet paper down the toilet while camping. Hopefully thats not an issue, but we have four little girls, so you never know what is down there. I performed a good flush/rinse of the tank at the camp site before we brought it home to unpack and clean. After the diamond necklace fell into the tank, we screened everthing during several flushes, agitated numerous times, with no luck. That necklace is in there and I'm on a mission to find it.

About the tank, it doesn't appear to be very deep. Does anyone know if the toilet is positioned top center of the tank? How is the drain pipe connected to the tank?

Again, thanks for all the ideas. I will keep you posted and will keep reading any other replies.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

campingwhit,

The tank pretty much fills the space between the main frame rails, so the hole for the toilet is located well off center in the transverse (side-to-side) axis. As far as front to back, I'm not sure. That will probably vary model by model.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## tripphammer (Oct 3, 2006)

If you were near me, I'd loan you my fishing camera (has built-in lighting) and extra long squeezer tongs. Sorry though, don't have a clue where you live. Take Care,
Tripp


----------



## OutbackPM (Sep 14, 2005)

Campingwhit-(I hope you still have some whit after this)

Looks like you have many options. To look inside you will need good light as well as a camara or mirror. You could probably go in both toilet end and drain end to get as much light as possible.

My only other thought I had would be drastic. Replace the tank and then cut open. That will depend on the value you (or should I say your wife) puts on the value of the neckless relative to the repair.

Good luck


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

If you can do the camera routine, removing the toilet might make it easier.

Any updates, how you doing????

John


----------



## marks (Nov 20, 2006)

I too, am curious on the outcome.

You might try hiring a plumber with those camera scopes. I had my sewer line inspected with one. It is a camera and light on a flexible hose. The cost was only like 50.00 or so.

Once located, you can possible use a coated or wrapped (for protection) magnet assuming the diamond is still connect to the chain.

Just some thoughts.

Regards,

mark


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

TrippHammer said:


> If you were near me, I'd loan you my fishing camera (has built-in lighting) and extra long squeezer tongs. Sorry though, don't have a clue where you live. Take Care,
> Tripp


Hey Tripp, how well does that cameras work? I have though about getting one but was not sure how well you could really see with one.

I did took my night vision scope down to the lake edge one night and turned on the IR illuminator and it was real weird, All I could see in the water was the fishes 2 eyeballs, it is real weird seeing all those eyeballs swimming around.

Bill


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Man...I'm going crazy for an update on this...


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Man...I'm going crazy for an update on this...


You need cable.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

campmg said:


> Man...I'm going crazy for an update on this...


You need cable.








[/quote]

500 channels on the TV and nothing is on....I need answers to this...Ughh....


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Man...I'm going crazy for an update on this...


You need cable.








[/quote]

500 channels on the TV and nothing is on....I need answers to this...Ughh....








[/quote]
You could always drop something valuable in your potty, that might keep you busy for awhile


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Man...I'm going crazy for an update on this...


Jeez!... And people say *I* need to get a life!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## gone campin (Jan 29, 2006)

Imagine how they feel waiting for the outcome.............

I guess there isn't a hurry, I mean it isn't like it is going anywhere is it?

Linda


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

You know, it never ceases to amaze me the diverse group of people we have here on our little forum!!!!!

For example, those on one end of the spectrum, say, like me. And those who clean their bathroom wearing diamond necklaces!









That's what makes our country so great!









Mark


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

mswalt said:


> For example, those on one end of the spectrum, say, like me. And those who clean their bathroom wearing diamond necklaces!


Sooooo....how do y'all know she _DIDN'T _ "dress down" for the occassion? Maybe she took her 'good diamond' off...


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

All I have to wonder is...
If it ever is found.... Are they really going to want to put that thing around their neck again?









I know, I know, it can be washed. But...

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## campingwhit (Sep 14, 2003)

Hey folks,

Sorry for not getting back with you sooner. Busy couple of weeks at work and Christmas shopping. I plan to give it another try this weekend. I will let you know. My plans are, ice with two inches of water first; if no luck, try to get a flexible scope of some type. Wish me luck.....

Campingwhit,

By the way, I'm located at Holloman AFB, NM....AF active duty


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Best of luck to you!!


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

campingwhit said:


> Hey folks,
> 
> Sorry for not getting back with you sooner. Busy couple of weeks at work and Christmas shopping. I plan to give it another try this weekend. I will let you know. My plans are, ice with two inches of water first; if no luck, try to get a flexible scope of some type. Wish me luck.....
> 
> ...


Hey!





















I just had a thought. Try to pipe the exhaust from a jet engine (You should probably use one of the smaller ones) through the toilet. That oughta blow it out.









And . . . . . . just how much do you guys make anyway?









I know it aint enough, and you guys truly are worth every penny.


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

Active Air Force? Perfect. Go to the flightline and borrow their Engine Borescoping Kit. Little hint: Don't tell them why you need it. If they ask just tell the guys in the Tool Crib you need to check your Second Stage for pitting, or you think there might be damage on a compressor vane. Heck, it doesn't matter. They are gullible, that's why they are in tool crib anyway. After that, assemble the kit and use the scope to explore the intricacies of your black tank.

Happy to help and don't forget, "Aim High",

Reverie
Retired USAF Flightline Dweller

I know it aint enough, and you guys truly are worth every penny.
[/quote]


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

PDX_Doug said:


> All I have to wonder is...
> If it ever is found.... Are they really going to want to put that thing around their neck again?
> 
> 
> ...


I'll let you know a worse one. I work at a Water Pollutions Control Facility (sewage treatment plant) and have on an occation found some $10's and $20's coming up on the screen coming into the plant. Needless to say, I would wash the money and then dry it out and then drop it into the ATM. Talk about money laundrying!

A good cleaning of her diamonds in a ultrasonic jewelry cleaner should take care of anything that sticks to the necklace.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Lmbevard said:


> Needless to say, I would wash the money and then dry it out and then drop it into the ATM. Talk about money laundrying!


*AARRGGHHHH!*
I'll never be able to use an ATM again!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Lmbevard said:


> [
> A good cleaning of her diamonds in a ultrasonic jewelry cleaner should take care of anything that sticks to the necklace.


Now, there's a visual...All I can say is EEEwwww!


----------

